# SMS Mehrwertdienst der Kazatel



## Unregistriert (16 Dezember 2008)

hey, bin grad auf so nen premium sms service reingefallen, hab eine sms für wohl 1,99€ an 84112 geschickt um ne sms abzurufen... hab als antwort bekommen "Willkommen beim SMS-Mehrwertdienst der Kazatel! Es entstehen Kosten von 1,99EUR/SMS zzgl. T-Mobile Transportleistung (0,12EUR/SMS)."
hab ein bisschen in den foren rumgelesen, bin mir aber nicht sicher was ich machen soll...
muss ich irgendwas machen, damit mich jetzt nicht jede sms 2 euro kostet??
wär echt super wenn mir irgendwer helfen könnte...danke schon mal


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS Mehrwertdienst der Kazatel*

Hey!

Ich bin da letzte nacht leider auch drauf reingefallen. Hab dann bei meinem Anbieter angerugfen und die haben mich an die carmunity weitergeleitet, die angeblich heute, wenn jemand im Büro ist, dafür sorgen, dass ich da raus bin. Ich hoffe das stimmt auch so. email adresse von denen ist [email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS Mehrwertdienst der Kazatel*

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen. Werde es dann auch mal mit einer Email an diese Firma versuchen.


----------

